# HUNGRY FAT AFRICAN PIXIE FROG



## ForestExotics (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2017)

They are definitely gluttons.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 30, 2017)

If they can get it in their mouth they can and will eat it, I have an old pic of mine eating a rat.


----------



## GGboy17 (Aug 13, 2017)

Is this a dwarf version or an average Pixie?


----------

